# Pregnant Goat Noises



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

Normally my goats are all "MAAAAAAAAA MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" 

but lately they are more like "meeeh meeeh" almost cat like. They are around 55 days bred. Is this a pregnant thing?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All my girls who are pregnant moan with every exhale when laying in the barn or in the sun. I call it singing...it's as accurate as biotracking.com to confirm pregnancy in Nubians  Dramamama's.

With the intercom on in my bedroom I have listened to this singing for so many years I can wake up instantly when the singing becomes broken with an eh eh eh eh, which is either I am pushing out kids or I am scratching my belly with my teeth  Vicki


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

So goat pregnancy doesn't come with morning sickness... just complaining disease :rofl


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yup it's normal around here too. They change their tune in theory so we will feel bad for them.... I had 2 that since I was outside all day they made sure to let me know they were miserable pregnant. Course they're due this week,and the beginning of next


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a doe that's started with the gruntin' and moanin'...NOT singing. She's 100 days bred. Her dam did it too. They also grunt and snort like a piggie when they're eating. None of my other girls have done this. Yes, the singing, but NOT the grunting and groaning. She was laying down while I was out doing chores the other day when I noticed it started. You'd have thought the dingbat was in labor!! She'd drive me nuts if I had a monitor in the house.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

My girls are still pretty early in their pregnancies... imagine how they will be at 100 days bred. When do babies start kicking? I want to feel it!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I have never felt babies kick. I think the theory is that there is so much rumen activity, it's hard to distinguish. Is it baby or is it rumen? 
With the doe I mentioned, I think *she* was feeling them kick. She did a couple of 'grunt' and 'jerk' her rear (like almost roll her rump sideways) moves during the chore time I noticed the moaning. Like I said--Dingbat!! LOL


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I have felt babies kick. It's usually in the younger does and within the week they are due to kid. With the older does who have deeper bodies, it's harder to feel babies. I don't notice my goats maaing differently when they are pregnant, but they do moan when they are hugely pregnant and laying around.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I have felt babies. It's different than a rumen. You would have to be able to mistake the rumen for bones. They really aren't alike. Yea, now that some of my goats are getting older, I find I don't feel the babies in them. Just the younger girls.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

When Sabrina is in the last stretch of her pregnancy she "baby talks" & sings to her belly. I noticed it last year about 2-3 weeks before the babies were due, & today she was doing it as well. She also is relentless about cleaning whatever human is in the pen & she'll sing to them too  Shes due the 26th of this month & I just noticed her baby behaviour from last year repeating itself today.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

My Alpines never make a sound, but I bet this nubian doeling does. She was just bred in November but I have heard her make a bit of a singing sound a few times already.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Ours hum and cock their ears back like they're listening to the kids inside them. Usually their listening begins a day or so before they go into labor.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I can feel kids in my pregnant does, even when I was brand new. I can't feel them before they are 100 days bred. I start checking at 100 days and usually within a few days and I can feel them. Try slightly different spots. I start just in front of the right flank (you always feel on the right side) and move my hand, by inches, lower, forward, backward, etc. If you are real still, you can feel the faint flutter and it is unmistakeable from rumen movement. At 100 days, it is very faint. The closer you get to term, the clearer it is, just like pregnancy in a human. Within a few days of their due date, I feel nothing. And then proceed to freak out!


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

All of my goats make lots of noises. I've got one who moans a little when she is eating her minerals. It's kind of like she's saying "Mmmm....mmmm" lol I guess she likes them. A couple of my Alpines are starting to moan a little too. They aren't due until the middle to end of next month, so I'm sure it will get worse as they get closer.

My two Nubians that are due soon (one on Tues. the other on Sat.) I've seen their kids rolling around. I didn't have to feel them. They were rolling and pushing around on the right side, you could see little hoof sized bumps appear, go away and reappear somewhere else.

I can't wait for the kids to come!


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

One of mine has a yum moan when she eats too!
My girls have been crazy about baking soda and their minerals since they've been bred. I'm going to have to go buy another bag. Also they lay around more.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a whole line who goes "humma humina humina humina" whenever they eat. It's pretty funny.

Not so much moaning as the Nubians though...some of them do get an exhale-groan thing going though.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha, Tracy, I must have some girls of yours from the humma humma eating line! LOL. They especially do it when really digging into their hay! It's funny how even though they have hay 24/7, it is still so super exciting to get new in the top! I wish alpine pregnancy detection was as easy as Nubians, lol!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I used to have a Nubian doe that you always could tell wether the breeding took. In a few days (less than a week) she stayed her baby talk. Best pregnancy test ever.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Some of mine talk when pregnant, its almost the meh-meh-meh that they talk to kids with, but there is a cat-like quality to it. They make the noise or a similar one, to us too, individual does to varying degrees and some only when pregnant.

One of Spoiled Wild Child yearlings I've complained about before, she's done a 180 and is suddenly the sweetest, most domesticated goat! She suddenly just turned into a doll, follows me around, just wants love, gives love kisses instead of her former borderline bite-n-run nibbles. I was pretty sure she had settled, LOL and BioTracking said she did indeed. Just amazing personality change!

I can usually feel the kids in the last month or so. I hold my hand flat and very still, on least hairy area close to foreudder and up on side just a little. Often I'll feel hard movement, something bony, not like rumen at all. 

I usually try to listen for heartbeats too with stethoscope. I've had varying luck with that, wouldn't say its reliable. One FF I could repeatedly hear 2 heartbeats fainter than hers and I was all excited. She had triplets.

Both times there's been a huge kid here, I could really feel the head at times. Other times its a sharp bony thing like a knee or elbow, who knows for sure. 

One doe last year, 2 weeks before she kidded, not only could I feel kids, but they were PARTYING in there! Felt like wild antics. I bet friends that she was having bucklings, plural.... and I was right. 

They pushed and tangled in the birth canal, such boys... When I was fixing them, one started sucking on my finger! I said I think I found the Party Animal, and then he came out with an amazing striped face, curly queues around his eyes, hollering galore with his tongue flailing when only his head was out. I named him a pun Gene Si Mens on the spot, just knew he was a buckling, and he was one wild kid! Kept us on our toes constantly, fences were the just speed bumps, he'd climb 'em like ladders...I had to sell him as young as possible, he was chasing does and had his "equipment" out and working at 6-7 weeks old. Crazy. Was shockingly quiet around here when he went to his new home. Who would have known one little kid could affect the energy of my whole little farm! 

His calmer, quieter, blond brother I named same theme pun, Bear E Manilo. He's a delightful lover boy, with the widest, flatest rump and huge escutcheon. Polled too! I can hardly wait to see his daughters. I got *very* lucky with the quality of those 2 boys, I assumed all boys would be wethers for a long time here. Dam was RCH in her 1st show, at only a few weeks fresh. This year she hasn't settled yet however and I'm really bummed about that as she won't make the show schedule at this point. Will check off very respectable DHIA 305 for her this year tho'... 

Anyway, its fun trying to feel the kids etc, but it doesn't really matter of course, it will be what it is... and they will often surprise us somehow. They seem to have individual patterns when pregnant, one will talk nicely, one will get super sweeter, one will complain.. I have one moaner-and-sigher too, she grunts towards the end... and my second biggest doe, when she's got a day or two to go before labor starts, she gives me a heads up because she wants nothing else but to crawl in my lap, LOL, she's too big for that even as a mini...and she starts licking and meh-meh-ing at everything and everyone... anyway, you'll learn their idiosyncracies.

My 1st doe this year is due 3rd week Feb so barely over a month. She's FF, doesn't look pregnant, but Biotracking says she is, and she's had no sign of heats since bred. Her Biotracking number was the lowest of the pregnant does, and she's due 1st. I know they say there's not a relationship between values and number of kids, but I'm really wondering if I'll wind up with my 1st single kid or if she's just late bloomer. I haven't tried stethoscope with her yet. One other doe as FF didn't show much until 2-3 weeks out, then it seemed like her belly grew hourly, and she had good sized twins, so who knows. She's 2nd one due this year and showing noticeably at 7 weeks out this time. 

Maybe its coincidence here so far, we haven't had enough total kiddings for me to even say it looks like a pattern, but the lower ranking does have so far been slower to be showing their pregnancies. The doe due 1st this year, that is not showing hardly at all a month out, she is probably the lowest ranking in the herd, so I'm curious what she'll have if it fits the pattern or if she has a single. The others that were slowest to show, it didn't seem related to how many kids ultimately.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

MF-Alpines said:


> I can feel kids in my pregnant does, even when I was brand new. I can't feel them before they are 100 days bred. I start checking at 100 days and usually within a few days and I can feel them. Try slightly different spots. I start just in front of the right flank (you always feel on the right side) and move my hand, by inches, lower, forward, backward, etc. If you are real still, you can feel the faint flutter and it is unmistakeable from rumen movement. At 100 days, it is very faint. The closer you get to term, the clearer it is, just like pregnancy in a human. Within a few days of their due date, I feel nothing. And then proceed to freak out!


Ditto!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

We have both Nubian and Alpine, so we get the singing nubians and the humina eating alpines  With the Alpines they don't have to be preggers to humina...and yes Nancy these are our Soldier-Mtn goats that do it Even Tallis has the huminas when he eats...hehehehe! 
I think the funniest thing I ever saw was when we started with goats and Ava was close to kidding, you could see hooves through her side. We thought she would have twins as big as she was...nope it was Demi John, he must have stretched out alot! Course he was a 12lber Now we don't see so much of that  Size or hooves, which is a relief.
Tam


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

The talkers are too funny! I have a ND doe that does gurgly & whoop whoop noises, to try to get the other goats away from her food. She sounds like she is talking with her mouth full-probably because she is.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

My "mostly ND" is the Drama Princess here, especially when pregnant, all kinds of sounds, sighs, grunts, the biggest vocabularly. Not loud though.


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

I love the gurgly growly food in mouth noises- almost all of mine do it. My favorite is Dove however, as she is one that snorts at Everything. The dog, the peacocks, the wind, the hay, the bugs... you get the idea. She gets all indigent about it as well- puffs up stands up super straight and Snort snort snort!

I also have a few that make the happy nommamanommanomma noises. I love feeding time.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

My mostly ND does that snort & puffy & indignant thing too! Very different from the others. I tease her about being the herd Drama Princess, but maybe its more an ND thing.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep, my ND doe snorts at everything too. She's a tough little sh**! If the dog is in their pen she will attack him. He is actually scared to death of the goats because of her! LOL. And the others don't even hardly pay attention to him. She will seek him out and chase him down!!


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

One of my nubians hates dogs too. The other three were all raised in my house with dogs.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

One of my MM's also hates dogs and goes after mine, vs all the others like-to-love my dog who licks them the day they are born and mothers them given the chance. The little tube fed one that was such an adventure summer before last, she's sure the the dog is her mom, since her mom rejected her and the dog did all the mommy clean butts etc when she was in the house as a weak kid for awhile.

Funniest thing about the one that hates dogs is that she's my sweetest with humans, the one I can trust most with little human children etc. I still watch like a hawk, because I'm me, and they are animals. None of my have any aggression, not even in play with little humans, but she seems extra gentle, extra aware of being gentle, doesn't push if treats are given or step on toes etc, and is the one I'm most likely to take to events with little children, pre-schools etc. 

But she'll sure go after dogs! And its not "play" either. She got mine down in corner and was trying to head gore and stomp/kick the dog! I was right there and intervened, but she meant business! 

Oops, major thread drift, LOL. She makes no noise when pregnant, LOL, rarely any heat noise even.

I have one that is being a motor mouth this 2nd pregnancy, but was not as FF. Not loud, but has to talk to everybody and everything. Not the lovey, cat-like Meh-eh-eh, not hollering either, just more like the older neighbor ladies who call out "Hi" when your walking by and then talk and want you to sit with them for tea.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

heh, thought maybe we were talking about the groooooooan, groaaaaaaaaaan, grooooooaaaaaaannnnn. After about half-way. They are so pathetic. I used to have some fairly quiet nubians. Then I bought Lonesome Doe Nubians. (duck!)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You will never find a post where I do not admit that my girls are loud, obnoxiously loud. I have had lots of different bloodlines here, but they move here and they are loud!!! :rofl Even Tracy's alpine was loud here...now the LaMancha's rarely a peep!


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

They are just trying to be heard over the Nubians, LOL!!!


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin I was trying to figure out where they learned to be loud up here, unless they heard it inutero. Tanya and her crew were relatively quiet. Ellsie makes me wonder if she is about to be killed at any moment....once she knows I am out of the house. Hot Chick isn't far behind her. Tanya's daughter Raven up here....never a peep.

One of the things I miss by bottle feeding everybody is the mommy talk to the kids. Once in a while they will do it before the kids are born. My old girl Kristen (RIP) used to do that, and also pined for her kids when I took them from her for the longest time, and was always the "mommy" who had to give me a lick and clean me while I sat milking her as if I were her kid. Miss my old girl.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Linda Myers said:


> ...I used to have some fairly quiet nubians. Then I bought Lonesome Doe Nubians. (duck!)





Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> ...my girls are loud, obnoxiously loud. I have had lots of different bloodlines here, but they move here and they are loud!!! ...now the LaMancha's rarely a peep!


So something about Vicki's place, the Nubians of different bloodlines get loud, but then they STAY loud when they move to other farms? :rofl

My heart goes out hearing Linda talk about her "old girl Krisen (RIP)"... aren't they just the best creatures! There's always those that just make me smile.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I have bought kids of Vicki's goats. They are the loud ones. Tanya wasn't as pretty as these girls, even though she was a nice milker. She was very refined and dairy. She's down in Houson area now. I hope making more pretty babies and lots of milk. She's made a few pretty babies for me. I'm keeping her in my genepool, for her dairiness and her udder capacity. She has a honking big udder! But the girls and boys I have bought from Vickie have been soooo nice. I LOVE them, even if they doo scream like bloody murder.  I think maybe they just want to learn to annoy Vicki's neighbors. LOL But I have no neighbors within earshot, so they can holler all they want. LOUD, all except for L. Legolas (B+ Lynnhaven Great Expectation X Pruittville Charming Pansie.) He has the tiniest little voice for a buck. High pitched and quiet. Don't know what's up with that, but he is a tremendous buck! His daughters a awesome-looking. He is awesome-looking. Wowzers!

I've never been as loved by an animal (felt like love anyway)as I was old Good News Kristen. And I never got to keep a kid from her before I lost her. She was calm, and well behaved, never lost her cool and just a sweet girl.

I have L. Hot Chick from the Shoofly Pie lineage, and Lord a'mighty, that girl KNOWS she's a Diva. It's like she just pushes me because she knows I'd not part with her for her bloodlines no matter how snotty she behaves. Total Diva.


----------

